# Muzzleloader Buck



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I got this very large older mature buck on Sunday January 6th with the muzzleloader. He is a 9 point that weighed 185 lbs. field dressed.










I hunted Saturday morning until about 11:00 and then again Saturday evening with out seeing a deer. As much as I wanted to sleep in Sunday I forced myself out of bed. Glad I did as he came walking toward my stand just before 8:00 am. I had to wait for him to clear some trees so it was a relatively close 15 yard shot. 

Being able to harvest this buck was very gratifying and made me feel good about passing on some smaller bucks during shotgun season.










Sorry so late posting it, but I have internet police at corporate and they block all videos and pictures. This probably explains why I rarely post.










Does anybody have a guess on the age of this deer? I do have the teeth as I am making a skull mount, but have no knowledge on how to age.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a great deer. Once they get to 4.5 years old there's no way to determine the age with any certainty, including a tooth cross section. I'd say there's no doubt he's older than 4.5, and I wouldn't be surprised if he was *much* older. He just has that look. Congrats.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice buck! Congrats!!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great late season deer! Definitely has to feel awesome passing smaller deer waiting on that guy!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats, that's a really nice buck.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Very Very Nice!!!! and a great pose of the buck too.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome deer, congrats on getting it done with the muzzleloader!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> Very Very Nice!!!! and a great pose of the buck too.



Thanks! The pose was not intentional, but after hosing out his body cavity I was trying to get the excess water out and that is the way he ended up. 

I also thought it looked like he was just laying there and had to take a few pics. I have several other pictures from in the woods, but these shots were just too cool. I guess I was aided by the rigormortis in getting the buck to pose that way.

Thanks for the compliments guys...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats on that great buck! Especially when you waited for a bigger one- kudos to you. I've done that during bow season only to have nothing come by later and end up with no buck for the year.
Based on the weight I would say he's around 3-1/2....but looking at the pics he does look like he should be older....?


----------

